# Paph. adductum



## eggshells (Apr 11, 2017)

adductum_01 by paphioman, on Flickr




adductum_02 by paphioman, on Flickr




adductum_03 by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2017)

lovely and 4 flowers!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 11, 2017)

very well grown


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2017)

That is the best example of true adductum I have ever seen!!! Sweet!!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 11, 2017)

So goth!

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Apr 12, 2017)

good!


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 12, 2017)

That's wonderful! And 4 flowers!! How do you grow yours? Media/culture?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2017)

With adductums like this, I'd be hard press to call some of these Johanna Burkhardts anything but Johanna Burkhardts. Wow, nicely colored.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMC (Apr 12, 2017)

Terrific plant. Four flowers is extremely good.


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 12, 2017)

Great flower and photo. I am surprised at the number of flowers. I had thought these were pretty much limited to two or three. Well done!! Mike


----------



## eggshells (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank all. This clone's record flower count is 5 so this is not the best blooming of this one. I think that the plant need more mass. 

I do not like this photo. I tried my new LED workshop lights for my garage and it's too strong and made it more metallic looking. I will have do another one outside once its not as windy.

For planting mix, I just used a garden center bark. One you use as ground covering with a mix of 1/4" lava rock.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 12, 2017)

Great growing as usual! I'd like to know more about this garden centre bark!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 12, 2017)

papheteer said:


> Great growing as usual! I'd like to know more about this garden centre bark!



Nothing fancy. Just those ones that you can buy at Canadian Tire. Bought it as an emergency basis when I ran out of orchid bark. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/premier-bark-nuggets-0594530p.html


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2017)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wendy (Apr 15, 2017)

Just amazing! You post some beauties!


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice blooms


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice. What size pot is that? Looks like a small plant. I thought they got big like gigantifoliums.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 16, 2017)

I updated the photo as I think the current ones represent the colours more accurately than the previous.



NYEric said:


> Very nice. What size pot is that? Looks like a small plant. I thought they got big like gigantifoliums.



Only 6" pot. 20" leaf span. I don't think they will be as huge as the gigantifoliums and kolopakingiis.


----------



## John M (Apr 16, 2017)

That is spectacular! Congratulations on a job well done! Wow!


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 18, 2017)

Great bloom count. love the color, too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2017)

That's pretty compact. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice photos! Well done!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 20, 2017)

P. adductum is one of the most interesting multifloral Paphs and your plant shows it from its best sides. Congrats.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks, It's easy to grow compare to Paph. anitum.


----------



## emydura (Apr 24, 2017)

Great plant that is beautifully grown. You don't see this species often with 4 flowers, especially on such a compact plant.


----------

